# Trail cam visitors



## C2C

Got a new camera an still getting the kinks out but got some decent photos


----------



## dwtrees

Nice photos. What brand camera are you using?


----------



## C2C

Spypoint i-6. Takes clear pics but had a few gliches , I can see pics at home on computer but not on my digital camera while in the field . I know there is a way around it but haven't figured it out yet .


----------



## hassell

Great pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## devildogandboy

that seems to be a pretty active area you got.

Bruce


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

nice looking wolf

is that a fisher in the other pic or a martin?


----------



## Jonbnks

Great pictures. I sure hope you get a chance at the wolves.


----------



## hassell

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nice looking wolf
> 
> is that a fisher in the other pic or a martin?


Pine Marten.


----------



## jimmy shutt

very cool, you have that camera on the X, the Martin shot is one for the photo contest.


----------



## C2C

jimmy shutt said:


> very cool, you have that camera on the X, the Martin shot is one for the photo contest.


Thanx , lots of tracks here and everything from songbirds to moose .


----------



## Bait washer

C2C said:


> Spypoint i-6. Takes clear pics but had a few gliches , I can see pics at home on computer but not on my digital camera while in the field . I know there is a way around it but haven't figured it out yet .


So far I have not been able to look at trail cam pictures on a camera. If you learn how please pass it along. Nice pictures


----------



## C2C

Bait washer said:


> So far I have not been able to look at trail cam pictures on a camera. If you learn how please pass it along. Nice pictures


My old primos was simple , I just transfered the card from mt trail cam to my digital and viewed the contents . On this new one Ihave to bring the card home and use computer . Supposed to do the same as the primos but Imust have something set wrong . So I swap out cards now and bring them home to view .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

C2C said:


> My old primos was simple , I just transfered the card from mt trail cam to my digital and viewed the contents . On this new one Ihave to bring the card home and use computer . Supposed to do the same as the primos but Imust have something set wrong . So I swap out cards now and bring them home to view .


is it formatted for your camera?


----------



## C2C

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> is it formatted for your camera?


Originally it worked without formatting .. just placed card in camera and it worked and displayed in my digital Then it quit working this way and the camera shows occurances , nothing shows on card , but when viewed on computer it shows up . DON'T ASK ME HOW !!!! I've contacted Spypoint and they told me how to format it and computer retard me can't make it work . Got nothing against the camera or company , they have been very helpful , it's just me but I'm getting a new SD card to try .


----------



## Donho

Great pics all kinds of critters around there !


----------



## Fitz

That's a big o'l teddy bear! Delightfully plump!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Checked the camera again this morning and he's still around ,even early this morning . But all in the dark .


----------



## jimmy shutt

wow you have to be stoked, that dude is right as the Mail! might have to break out the weed whacker those flowers are getting big.


----------



## C2C

jimmy shutt said:


> wow you have to be stoked, that dude is right as the Mail! might have to break out the weed whacker those flowers are getting big.


Funny you should say that , I had a pile of photos this time of the plant growth waving in the wind . Cut em off and hopeing to get some day time pics as well . As for the second pic, I sat that spot it was taken up til dark that very night , about an hour before he came by .. pulling out the little hair I have left ! One of these days he will make a mistake .


----------



## hassell

Thanks for the update.


----------



## youngdon

On viewing them on your camera.... How many gigs is the card. One of my digital cameras will only support a 1 gig card, anything larger and it defaults to then internal storage. Try using a smaller card and see if that works.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> On viewing them on your camera.... How many gigs is the card. One of my digital cameras will only support a 1 gig card, anything larger and it defaults to then internal storage. Try using a smaller card and see if that works.


Card is 2 GB, hard to find an SD card here, lots of SDHC ,but they don't work for sure . I'll look and see if I can get a 1 GB , thanx . Just ordered a Moultrie 444 camera that was on sale from Cabelas , getting hooked on this picture stuff .


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice pics... I need to put my Primos trail cam out. I got one for Christmas from the wife, but I haven't even used it yet...


----------



## C2C

I started out with the Primos , it took good pics for 2 years and suddenly quit me . So I got a Spypoint , the one these pics are taken with . I like the quality of photos but trigger speed is a little slow , so I'm trying a mid price range Moultrie now ..more pics soon and hopefully I'll be holding the big bad wolf .. lol .


----------



## jimmy shutt

from the one pic it looks like the Wolf was checking out the Fox scent "looks like first pic is a fox???" if I may use my armchair quarter back call......maybe a little Fox pee drifting in the wind???

my prediction is He will cover two planks on your fence.

good luck C2C!


----------



## catcapper

Maybe NAFA will start use'in C2C's fence as a new size'in gauge.lol.--- XXXXX large = 3 planks.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Maybe NAFA will start use'in C2C's fence as a new size'in gauge.lol.--- XXXXX large = 3 planks.
> 
> awprint:





catcapper said:


> Maybe NAFA will start use'in C2C's fence as a new size'in gauge.lol.--- XXXXX large = 3 planks.
> 
> awprint:


 Good one Cat and I second the motion!!


----------



## C2C

jimmy shutt said:


> from the one pic it looks like the Wolf was checking out the Fox scent "looks like first pic is a fox???" if I may use my armchair quarter back call......maybe a little Fox pee drifting in the wind???
> 
> my prediction is He will cover two planks on your fence.
> 
> good luck C2C!


You know I would love to be able to use some type of lure , but the landowner has cattle in this pasture and I don't want to entice any more unwanted visitors than there already is . I am a little surprised the grizz haven't shown up on camera yet , there are a few in the area . Oh , and the fence is available for photos if you want to bring some hides ..lol .


----------



## C2C

catcapper said:


> Maybe NAFA will start use'in C2C's fence as a new size'in gauge.lol.--- XXXXX large = 3 planks.
> 
> awprint:


good idea cat , I'll contact em and maybe you can be my agent to negotiate with them . I hope you will take coyote hides in trade for your services . lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

A little gland lure on a stick isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## jimmy shutt

I'm just hoping all of this fence talk will make you realize you need to replace it, your fur money and any bounty from the Wolf should build a dandy.....any planks your Daughter does not want I will split with Beta and NAFA for reasearch on new board sizes.... :fishing:


----------



## C2C

jimmy shutt said:


> I'm just hoping all of this fence talk will make you realize you need to replace it, your fur money and any bounty from the Wolf should build a dandy.....any planks your Daughter does not want I will split with Beta and NAFA for reasearch on new board sizes.... :fishing:


LOL .. Good idea .As for the gland lure idea AZ , I think you may be on to something .


----------



## huntertibbs

Awesome pictures. I use the micro sd cards with a full size adapter, depending on how many pictures I have I just throw the micro sd into my phone. It works pretty good unless you have over 300 pictures then it takes a long time to load the pictures. I've still got 2 weeks before I go pull the cards out of my cameras but I'm hoping I've got some pretty good stuff on there


----------



## C2C

Gonna try to get back and check the wolf camera area tomorrow , but set up a new camera closer to home .. Say hello to my little friend .


----------



## catcapper

He'll grow up for skin'in one of these days.lol.

awprint:


----------



## C2C

catcapper said:


> He'll grow up for skin'in one of these days.lol.
> 
> awprint:


Him and 3 littermates ..lol.Momma seems to keep a low profile , I have 118 pics of the 3 and no parents .


----------



## C2C

Checked camera again after being away for 2 weeks , card was full and couldn't get any pics for the last 5 days . Lots of wind pics , but finally got my grizz pic , even tho it is a little fuzzy . Cut down some more weeds and put the moultrie up a little higher on the tree , be back in a week .


----------



## jimmy shutt

seems your patch of woods is smoking hot and that log is the X !


----------



## catcapper

:that:

awprint:


----------



## Beta

Those are some awesome pics! Great location for sure! Hopefully you get the SD card situation figured out, I can see that being a pain the the butt! Good advice on trail cam pics all around too. I might have to put a suggestion in for Santa this year!


----------



## C2C

Beta said:


> Those are some awesome pics! Great location for sure! Hopefully you get the SD card situation figured out, I can see that being a pain the the butt! Good advice on trail cam pics all around too. I might have to put a suggestion in for Santa this year!


Seems to be OK with a new batch of cards ,I swap em out when there is a high pic count and don't feel like checking on site with the big yogi around .. LOL.. Trimmed away a bunch more grass and flowers so I don't get as many false triggers .Grass is over 2 feet tall now so that makes it hard .Santa got me the Spyoint and I picked up the Moultrie from Cabelas when it was on sale recently .


----------



## Beta

C2C said:


> Seems to be OK with a new batch of cards ,I swap em out when there is a high pic count and don't feel like checking on site with the big yogi around .. LOL.. Trimmed away a bunch more grass and flowers so I don't get as many false triggers .Grass is over 2 feet tall now so that makes it hard .Santa got me the Spyoint and I picked up the Moultrie from Cabelas when it was on sale recently .


I hear that! Had to do some shopping around Both of those brands make some pretty fancy trail cams! Some of them even transmit over cell signals? Good old Santa, I'll probably ask for a cheapo to start out with. It looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## C2C

Beta said:


> I hear that! Had to do some shopping around Both of those brands make some pretty fancy trail cams! Some of them even transmit over cell signals? Good old Santa, I'll probably ask for a cheapo to start out with. It looks like a lot of fun!


My first camera was a Primos 35 , decent pics but s l o w trigger speed. Watch for sales on the moultries , very fast . I have the 444 ,sale was $ 99 , same or cheaper than the primos. My Spypoint takes great pics but kinda slow too .


----------



## C2C

Checked camera today and some of the resident robin that has taken up residence there ,he's in about half my pics . Even one of his beak ,sitting on camera looking down ..lol .Decent elk too , this is a limited tag area and I may possibly get drawn for the late season { Dec26 -Feb 15 }.Heres a pic of the bull my son took in this area 4 years ago .No sign of the wolves lately , no tracks or pics .


----------



## jimmy shutt

congrats to your Son....nice Bull.

I'm starting to think that trail leads to the gangway of Noah's Ark.


----------



## hassell

Thats a decent looking bull, congrats.


----------



## C2C

jimmy shutt said:


> congrats to your Son....nice Bull.
> 
> I'm starting to think that trail leads to the gangway of Noah's Ark.


Thanx.. Had a lot of rain last month ,but no sign of a boat ..lol .


----------



## C2C

Too close to the camera to say whether a black or grizz .. your call .


----------



## fulch

Pretty coat on him regardless.


----------



## jimmy shutt

how much for the log????

i'll send you 15 books of stamps and a sharpie pen....nail the stamps "in the appropriate corner" and pen my address on that log. if stuff like that walks by daily "here" i'll need a bigger grinder.

couldn't tell you which one is which if they were standing side by side.......but i can tell you that one will cover 9 to 12 planks on yer fence nose to tail. we have to check with NAFA on those patterns!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

awesome pics

you sure have the variety of critters coming past your camera

is that griz going thru a blonde color phase?

or is it just the way the light is hitting it in the pic?

looks to be light colored


----------



## C2C

jimmy shutt said:


> how much for the log????
> 
> i'll send you 15 books of stamps and a sharpie pen....nail the stamps "in the appropriate corner" and pen my address on that log. if stuff like that walks by daily "here" i'll need a bigger grinder.
> 
> couldn't tell you which one is which if they were standing side by side.......but i can tell you that one will cover 9 to 12 planks on yer fence nose to tail. we have to check with NAFA on those patterns!


You and the fence !! LOL .. It has always bheen a spot that I figured warranted a camera and it hasn't disappointed . Averageing about 40 pics in 5-6 days , no wolves lately . No bait or attractant has been placed , just a true " funnel " for wildlife . If the land were mine , the log would be in my wifes flower garden , she's laid claim .


----------



## C2C

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> awesome pics
> 
> you sure have the variety of critters coming past your camera
> 
> is that griz going thru a blonde color phase?
> 
> or is it just the way the light is hitting it in the pic?
> 
> looks to be light colored


I'm kinda leaning toward a color phase black bear , chocolate / blonde, but it maybe a grizz . Heavens knows there are quite a number of them in the area . I'm very lucky to be in this piece of property , the guy allows no other hunters even tho a few do sneak in .The place is in the foothills just shy of the Rocky mountains in this picture .


----------



## hassell

Nice pic., kinda looks familiar.


----------



## jimmy shutt

ha ha I'm reduced to feeding Squirrels and Blue Jays here in Florida. We did not get Gator permits this year so this summer is goin to lame.

wish i had a trail cam for my trees a Big ole Red Hawk was creeping around my back window looking to get one of my wild pets.

that is awesome you have a place like that to Hunt, the closest thing to a hill here is the Garbage Mountain on Sample road or the exits off the highways have a little bit of a hill to them.


----------



## C2C

jimmy shutt said:


> ha ha I'm reduced to feeding Squirrels and Blue Jays here in Florida. We did not get Gator permits this year so this summer is goin to lame.
> 
> wish i had a trail cam for my trees a Big ole Red Hawk was creeping around my back window looking to get one of my wild pets.
> 
> that is awesome you have a place like that to Hunt, the closest thing to a hill here is the Garbage Mountain on Sample road or the exits off the highways have a little bit of a hill to them.


Yes, I'm a very lucky guy to live and hunt here . The mountains pictured are actually in Montana and I'm hunting within 4 miles of the border .


----------



## Beta

I like the new visitors! Great view you have there as well, I'm a bit jealous of that!! :smile: Congrats to your sons elk too!!

I seen Gander Mtn had a Moultrie (I forget what model) that was on sale for $99 (reg $169), but I don't have the cash to throw in that direction yet.


----------



## C2C

Beta said:


> I like the new visitors! Great view you have there as well, I'm a bit jealous of that!! :smile: Congrats to your sons elk too!!
> 
> I seen Gander Mtn had a Moultrie (I forget what model) that was on sale for $99 (reg $169), but I don't have the cash to throw in that direction yet.


444 is the one I got but I was told the 880 is better ? Like you I like the sale ones ..lol .thanx on the elk , a 6 year wait on a draw and luckily got him out in one piece . Gotta love a big quad ..


----------



## hassell

Nice pic., don't have the luxury of a quad but any time something is available where the whole animal can be taken out is kind of nice.


----------



## Ironworks

That's a lot of traffic. Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beta

I dug out the flier and the Moultrie I seen was the GM-80XT.

Have to love the Quad! I don't drag out elk, but my back sure says 'Thank You' hauling big deer out of the woods. Dragging a deer that weighs more than me up steep hills isn't my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## C2C

Beta said:


> I dug out the flier and the Moultrie I seen was the GM-80XT.
> 
> Have to love the Quad! I don't drag out elk, but my back sure says 'Thank You' hauling big deer out of the woods. Dragging a deer that weighs more than me up steep hills isn't my cup of tea anymore.


LOL , I hear ya . On the snow there is little or no damage to the carcass . On dry ground we drag on a tarp ..


----------



## jimmy shutt

C2C my buddy picked up a Moultrie 550....look who showed up! This is in the City just happen to have a few trees around.


----------



## jimmy shutt

I thought it was a Red Tail "not" just looked them up but it might be a Coopers Hawk??


----------



## C2C

Got all the makings of a good spot .. trees ,log , hawk .. AND A FENCE !!! LOL .. Nice pic, best keep that camera up , never know what might show up , looks like Coopers to me .


----------



## Beta

Keep the critter pics coming Jimmy! Good stuff!



C2C said:


> LOL , I hear ya . On the snow there is little or no damage to the carcass . On dry ground we drag on a tarp ..


Indeed! I discovered the hard way that a tarp is much easier in the woods than a small trailer! hehe


----------



## C2C

Well , like they say,all good things must come to an end .. The rancher who owns the property where my camera is located finally moved his cows in there and I got 792 pics of them in 2 days . So, I sadly pulled the camera and moved it to another spot . Final wild visitor was a hummingbird , cow and calf moose are from another location . The grizz tracks were in fresh mud going into the pasture so he is still around. The coin for scale is 1 1/4 " dia. I'll have more pics in a week from another location , closer to where my son has his. He got good pics of 3 different black bears and lots of elk this past week .. stay tuned ..lol, and thanx for all the replies .


----------



## jimmy shutt

1st pic looks like that flying thing from Godzilla......Mothrah!

you get some cool pics C2C.


----------



## hassell

Some more great ones, thanks for sharing, packing all that cash around!!!


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Some more great ones, thanks for sharing, packing all that cash around!!!


Ya right .. that toonie is a months allowance ..lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yes nore nice pics

from the size of them tracks,thats a good sized bear


----------



## youngdon

Nice pics !


----------



## C2C

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> yes nore nice pics
> 
> from the size of them tracks,thats a good sized bear


Yes, I think he is a decent size , I have a number of trail cam pics of him , but all at night and the grass makes it hard to get a real good look at him . Hope he keeps out of trouble as the cows are now in HIS pasture .. lol .


----------



## Beta

Nice pics, big bear for sure!!! It's always fun to see what's happening next with your cam! Bummer about cows filling up your SD card though!


----------



## C2C

Beta said:


> Nice pics, big bear for sure!!! It's always fun to see what's happening next with your cam! Bummer about cows filling up your SD card though!


Could be worse than cows . My son's camera in a remote area had 3 mountain bikers on it ! lol .. Be careful what you do in the woods , you could be on candid camera .I'll be checking again probably Friday , hope for some good bear pics /


----------



## Beta

C2C said:


> Could be worse than cows . My son's camera in a remote area had 3 mountain bikers on it ! lol .. Be careful what you do in the woods , you could be on candid camera .I'll be checking again probably Friday , hope for some good bear pics /


lol!! I'll keep that in mind!! Good info though, I can see getting in the mindset of taking pics of animals on a good spot and forgetting about the two legged traffic that may pass by as well.

Looking forward to seeing some bears from your direction!


----------



## fulch

Can we see a couple more shots of that elk on the back of the quad?


----------



## C2C

Sure enough .. also included some from last fall of son in laws bull . Good old Dad, gets to gut em and take pics .lol.


----------



## fulch

My dad's been the same way with me until I put one down in AZ at dusk hunting with a buddy. Buddy didn't answer the radio so I put all those lessons of "watching and hold this" to use 3.6 miles from camp in the dark. Good times, made it back to camp with the head at 9:30pm.


----------



## fulch

Awesome elk, both of them.


----------



## Beta

Nice pic additions! What kind of quad? Does it give it a workout dragging those big elk or does it go pretty good?


----------



## C2C

Kawasaki 750 , lots of power , but we sit a guy on front rack to keep the front end on the ground . As long as you can keep the head and horns up they don't snag the ground and catch .


----------



## C2C

fulch said:


> Awesome elk, both of them.


Thanx , some day maybe I'll get one ..lol .


----------



## fulch

Wouldn't work for a bull obviously, but my pops hunted with a guy who kept an orange road cone with him. He'd cut the square base off and put a rope through the cones tip them tie around the cows neck. The cone would keep the cows head from getting hung up.


----------



## C2C

fulch said:


> Wouldn't work for a bull obviously, but my pops hunted with a guy who kept an orange road cone with him. He'd cut the square base off and put a rope through the cones tip them tie around the cows neck. The cone would keep the cows head from getting hung up.


Great idea , anything to make the job easier.. Checking cameras again tomorrow , hope for some more surprises.


----------



## Beta

Nice! Yamaha Big Bear here, and likewise, the only thing that seems to stop it is it's lack of weight but that's an easy fix! :smile:


----------



## C2C

Well, got out Sunday to check and nothing great to report .lots of does fawn ,and a few cow elk .No bears in last 2 weeks ,wolves are gone too . Wolves seem to travel a cycle ,so maybe on next check .


----------



## jimmy shutt

is that Wolf bounty all year long, since the cows are in that section will the Wolf's/Grizz stick around a little more?

I bet you are not texting as you walk along that trail...straight up paying attention!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

damn them are some amazing bull elk

and yes,wolves do travel in a cycle thru their territory

once you figure out how many days between visits, you will know when to put your self in the area to take one

i hear a jack rabbit distress is a good call to lure them in

im hoping to find of it works come november


----------



## C2C

jimmy shutt said:


> is that Wolf bounty all year long, since the cows are in that section will the Wolf's/Grizz stick around a little more?
> 
> I bet you are not texting as you walk along that trail...straight up paying attention!





sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> damn them are some amazing bull elk
> 
> and yes,wolves do travel in a cycle thru their territory
> 
> once you figure out how many days between visits, you will know when to put your self in the area to take one
> 
> i hear a jack rabbit distress is a good call to lure them in
> 
> im hoping to find of it works come november


Thanx , maybe some day the kids will let me shoot one ..lol ..We've called black bears here with a fawn in distress but no wolves yet .The bounty is in effect all year long.and yes it is a good idea to pay attention in there . I talked with the landowner and the week I got most of the wolf pics,he had a cow killed and they were cleaning it up . Couldn't prove it was wolf or grizz ,but I would guess one or the other was responsible .


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Great Pics C2C...I need to put my trail cam out, it's so hot here I am worried it will melt.


----------



## jimmy shutt

looks like the kids let you shoot Bear, congrats...

I have been working on my Dog Proof Bait "top secret pancake syrup, cat food, mini marshmallows" pat pending......


----------



## Beta

Looks like that mixture is working for ya Jimmy! Good pic!


----------



## C2C

jimmy shutt said:


> looks like the kids let you shoot Bear, congrats...
> 
> I have been working on my Dog Proof Bait "top secret pancake syrup, cat food, mini marshmallows" pat pending......


I believe the bait is working .. Even I could get one in a bunch like that ! Yes I have had good luck on bears .


----------



## C2C

A few more visitors in between the ranchers cows . Wish they were closer but you get the idea . I would really like a closer look at the buck in the last photo by the doe . I think he is decent .


----------



## hassell

Yes he is a decent looking one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

nice pics

i enlarged that last pic

yup that buck is a dandy indeed


----------



## C2C

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nice pics
> 
> i enlarged that last pic
> 
> yup that buck is a dandy indeed


Being the illterate computer pilot I am ,I don't know how to do that ,could you maybe do it and post here for us ? I had a velvet pic of a buck in same area last year and it might be him .


----------



## prairiewolf

Just click on the pic with your cursor


----------



## C2C

prairiewolf said:


> Just click on the pic with your cursor


Thanx , that was waaaaaay to simple ..I'm afraid my season will be over quick if he walks by my stand in a couple weeks .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

aint nothing wrong with a short season

i love spending as much time in the woods as possible

but if i could fill my tag with something like that beast at sunup on opening day

i would fill the tag

hell you can always go out after yotes or small game and such for the rest of the year

always an excuse to go hunting for something


----------



## Beta

Nice pics and nice deer! Now I'm all excited!! I'd fill my tag on any of those, last one is sure good lookin' though! I know what you mean about a short season, I have a tendency of getting one the first morning I go out with the bow (no trophy bucks or anything lol) so it's a bit sad to have it all over with so quick, but then the freezer is happy. Something equally exciting for me is when my wife goes out with the muzzleloader and I hear the BOOM from the house, and hear the story that follows.

If my body lets me, I'm going to build a small smoke shack for this years hunt. I wanted to do it with all logs, but I don't think that's happening.


----------



## jimmy shutt

nice Buck good luck C2C


----------



## dwtrees

If I had a buck tag and one like that walked by me right after the seasoned opened, I wouldn't hesitate at all. Meat in the freezer and then help the wife get hers.

Then go coyote hunting the rest of the time.


----------



## C2C

So you guys all think he's worth going after ? I think you're right .. This next trail cam photo was taken a couple hundred yards away last year and I'm wondering if it is the same buck . This hunting spot is an hour and a half from home and I hope to get up there a couple times with the bow before the rifle guys do . bow starts Sept 1 , rifle Sept 16,all public land . I'll let you know what happens .


----------



## hassell

Real nice buck there, just went back to work this week and spotted 2 dandies out in a oat field and again this morning a 6 x plus & 5 x plus, sure gets the blood going.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Real nice buck there, just went back to work this week and spotted 2 dandies out in a oat field and again this morning a 6 x plus & 5 x plus, sure gets the blood going.


Thanx Rick , he'd look better with me holding the antlers in both hands ..lol ..yes fall is a great time to be afield .


----------



## Beta

Looks real good! Good luck with the bow!


----------

